# YouTube Association Game



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

The idea just came to mind, we'll see if it works or not 

*300 Trailer*


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

This is going to be great

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Too funny. Dewy is so cool. I reckon they got the idea for him by imagining what the rediculously intelligent Stephen Fry was like when he was a mere babe.

I used to have a crush on him till someone kindly told me recently that he is in fact gay.  Boohoo for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Stuck in the middle 

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

A nice song:
The Lighthouse Family, Lifted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> This is going to be great
> 
> Greg


ROFLOL... omg... i really mean it... i nearly wet myself! :lol: :lol:

"Where's my money?!"... then knee caps the dog... lol! "WINNER"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Lee Evans - "I drive the coach"






Lee Evans - Parcel Force


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, with comedy being the association


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

That was a good episode :lol:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

This clip looks like it might get R rated but it doesnt, the perv got what he deserved 






Bailee


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

bailee said:


> the perv got what he * deserved *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he goes puts some ?Romantic? music on but during the ?effort? of this action falls to his death? and you state him as being a ?perv?? *slow and calmly says*: what?. Is? a? guy? to? do? *shakes head*? just ?no good?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

I?ll take two of those please? do they come extra ribbed? Oh and I?m not talking about the condoms. *Sweet smile*


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Well you could buy me a peter pump? that might help matters. :lol:


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

> So he goes puts some ?Romantic? music on but during the ?effort? of this action falls to his death? and you state him as being a ?perv??


 :lol: 
I only called him a perv because he was secretly filming his fun, and I don't think he fell to his death, well I hope not anyway :shock:

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

bailee said:


> > So he goes puts some ?Romantic? music on but during the ?effort? of this action falls to his death? and you state him as being a ?perv??
> 
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Secretly? how do you know this? *Rubs chin* for all ya know... she might have been the sneaky one! 

Yeah... *Sheds a tear* I read it in the news... he died after hours upon hours of "PAIN"... and here you go calling the "nice" guy a perv  shame on you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

1503 posts... wOOt! go Darren! GO DARREN!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

congratulations Darren.










3098


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> congratulations Darren.
> 3098


Thanks Pollyanna, good to see you're not that far behide


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

?Bright Youth?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

I am not sure if one of these's will make me feel gay though :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

*Dances*

One of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EvPvfVO ... ed&search=

"fINISH hIM!"


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what happens when you put a mentos in a beer


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

French Anti-tank missile - STAND BY! ROFLOL!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL :lol: ^^


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

> Hey hate you too bitch


 lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

18+


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

This one first:






This one second:






FOOKEN "WINNER"


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^^LOL :lol: 





Check this dude out LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

OMFG... Top marks Greg!... lol






Now for some "Druma"


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

A bit of aussie stand up


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

What hope do we have :lol:






GREG


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Love it:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Rev, that's one for the lads... I'm going to upload it onto my mobile phone...

(If you want to download any youtube vids, please use this site: http://keepvid.com ... be aware the file will be .flv and you need to encode it to .gp3 in order for mobile phones to play them back, I did this back in Nov so I need to remind myself how to do it again, if any one wants to know which program you need in order to encode the youtube files... please let me know and I?ll put some effect in and help you out)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

(18+ - BAD WORDS!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

"I'm feelin ya'll"


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

:shock: 3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is why you should never go outside... in kenya


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, that last clip was Crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

*It will play you just have to give it a few seconds to switch over to youtube, just click on the message*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------

